# ground blind



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have new in the box covert command post ground blind. selling for $100.00 that is a good deal for a ground blind. don't have a picture but here is a link to the web site.
http://www.coverthunting.com/fnimall/command_post/product.phtml


----------

